# Shun Kaji or Shun Premier?



## drpartagas (Nov 12, 2015)

2 different knives

Which is more lefty friendly?

Which is a better choice for maintaining a sharp blade?

Which set would you buy if these were your choices?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

The more expensive one?  Don't know...


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Only some Shun handles are right biased, except for special purpose like Usuba, their blades are all symetrical, and kaji and premier have symetrical handles.  And as you likely know Shun are not considered a dollar value around here.


----------

